# Neve em Pitões



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 14:58)

26 de Fevereiro de 2006 .
Vi-me à rasca para chegar lá . O limpa-neves ainda trabalhava , dois dias depois do nevão , salvo erro . No dia do nevão não levava máquina e não cheguei lá cima


----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:04)




----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:07)




----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:09)




----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:10)




----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:11)




----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:13)

Agora há que esperar pelos nevões deste Outono/Inverno , que vão ser maiores de certeza


----------



## João Soares (5 Out 2007 às 15:16)

onde fica pitoes????


----------



## mocha (5 Out 2007 às 15:31)

k saudades do inverno,fotos espetaculares


----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 15:50)

Pitões fica no PNPGerês , um pouco acima de Montalegre , a 1200 m. de altitude .


----------



## GranNevada (5 Out 2007 às 16:22)

Esta é de 01-12-2003 .


----------



## Brigantia (5 Out 2007 às 18:24)

Excelentes registos...
Acho que só estive uma vez em Pitões  e também estava uma grande acumulação de neve...


----------



## belem (10 Out 2007 às 21:20)

Ainda bem que ainda neva e bem em Pitões.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 21:40)

Imagens espectaculares !


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2007 às 21:49)

Grannevada o que me foste lembrar.... o último grande nevão dos últimos anos 

Fotos excelentes


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2007 às 22:20)

Já agora aproveito para colocar as imagens de satelite desse dia...
Podemos ver a típica situação de grandes nevadas nas serras, depressão a entrar por N/NW com as bandas nubosas a entrarem por NW: muita húmidade e frio acima dos 800 metros...


*Imagem Visível as 12h do dia 27*






*Imagem Visível as 12h do dia 28*


----------



## Tiagofsky (10 Out 2007 às 23:25)

So temos pena é que estas d N/NW sejam raras e não aparecam tantas vezes como desejamos tds aki no forum...Que o general Inverno seja bem rigoroso e praxe bem este ano!


----------



## Dan (10 Out 2007 às 23:35)

Espectaculares as fotos 

Foi um bom nevão, com uma boa coberta de neve na Península.

Dia 28


----------



## GomesCCM (16 Out 2007 às 18:35)

Excelentes imagens


----------

